# career prospects



## Dan B_ (Jan 11, 2016)

Please are there any career prospects or employment for one studying Business Informatics in Germany as it seems that there is a greater demand for IT individuals?..
Again, can internship be done in this same course in Germany provided the individual has good German skills?? 
Any shared ideas will be appreciated...


----------



## Dan B_ (Jan 11, 2016)

Dan B_ said:


> Please are there any career prospects or employment for one studying Business Informatics in Germany as it seems that there is a greater demand for IT individuals?..
> Again, can internship be done in this same course in Germany provided the individual has good German skills??
> Any shared ideas will be appreciated...


Thanks...


----------



## LoveNorway (Dec 29, 2015)

IT is definitely highly demanded. What kind of IT skill do you have? Which programming language? I even think you do not have to have good German skills, if you have good programming skills. Any IT driven company will be happy to offer an apprenticeship for good people.


----------



## Dan B_ (Jan 11, 2016)

I'm Cisco certified and improving my skills on Web programming and Python... Is it good enough coupled with studying Business Informatics for Masters??
Am I prone to be accepted for internship in any of the firms with these??


----------

